# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Stenciled concrete or pavers

## colonel1

Gidday guys 
I am looking at creating off-street parking in the front of my home for my vehicle. 
The area I am looking at is approx 6.5mtrs in length by 5.0mtrs in width. I am consdiering stenciled concrete rather than paving given I thought the cost would be less. 
Does anyone have any idea as to the cost of stencilled concrete per sqm and would you recommend it for such a job. 
Thanks 
Colonel1

----------


## Cementer

> Gidday guys 
> I am looking at creating off-street parking in the front of my home for my vehicle. 
> The area I am looking at is approx 6.5mtrs in length by 5.0mtrs in width. I am consdiering stenciled concrete rather than paving given I thought the cost would be less. 
> Does anyone have any idea as to the cost of stencilled concrete per sqm and would you recommend it for such a job. 
> Thanks 
> Colonel1

  Around the $75 - $80 sq/m. plus GST plus excavation is a good indication. 
Neil

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

Cost of cheap segmented paving is around the same. The advantage of brick paving is that 1. If you have to lift them to run a condute under , you wont destroy it and 2. you dont have ongoing maintenance issues, IE clear acrylic coating every 2 years. 
The downside is if you don't prep properly it can sink or ants can get into the sand etc etc. 
I think it comes down to personal choice.

----------

